# Breaking into nonfiction markets?



## juliaward (Aug 22, 2007)

Which market is easiest to break into for a new nonfiction writer?
Newspapers, trade journals, anthologies, magazines?

Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Aug 22, 2007)

I would be lying if I said I really know, but I'd say you're best bet is probably anthologies and magazines.  But anthologies first.  Like short story quarterly journals.  I'm sure you can find some online that accept submissions.


----------



## juliaward (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you.......
Am looking at smaller weekly newspapers, anthologies, and ezines!


----------



## mammamaia (Aug 22, 2007)

you'll find jillions of e-zines willing to take your stuff for free... the trick it to get paid for it... and being a successful freelancer depends on _what_ you can write and how _well_ you can do it... 

what kind of stuff do you intend to write?... articles?... essays?... how-to or self-help stuff, or what?...


----------



## tressa (Oct 2, 2007)

I found, after many rejections, that it was better just to start my own project. Why not write your own ebook, advertise it on your site, and than if people like it, they could hire you for their own jobs? 

Just a thought. Me, I was tired of waiting around to be accepted, this way I now have a portofolio.

Well good luck.


----------



## juliaward (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'm in the final stage of moving and can't even think about writing. But, I'll be an expert on "moving" by the time it's all done. That should be good for at least one DIY article on moving.

Maybe even an ebook. Have you done an ebook?


----------



## juliaward (Oct 2, 2007)

I checked out your site. Looks like you've figured out how to make an ebook work. I'll have to spend some time on your site and look around.


----------



## tressa (Oct 3, 2007)

juliaward said:


> I checked out your site. Looks like you've figured out how to make an ebook work. I'll have to spend some time on your site and look around.


 
Yes an ebook is the way to go. That way when you write your "free" articles they will link to your site that has your ebook on it. That way you get free advertising and than if people are interested in you, and want to pursue your work, they can go to your website, and learn all about you. 

I think ebooks are so underrated and they should be used. It is a great marketing tool to get your name known, and who knows what doors it can open up.

Not only have I finished one ebook, but it has created a whole area of ebooks I can venture in. 

And if you aren't comfortable selling your ebook, you can offer it for free. Just remember the goal is to get your name out there. So if you would rather offer it for free, great. I would rather write 100 articles for free, than one ebook, as it took me all summer just to write one.

Well good luck with moving, it's never fun, just don't give up on writing


----------



## JohnN (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with an ebook, but the thing is it doesn't support say to day writing. If you want to write one short article on a random subject. Books require themes. If you don't have a steady theme, an ebook may not be appropriate.

I would say focus on the ebook, but write the occasional article. It will give you a break from the ebook and give you a chance to write some other things.


----------



## juliaward (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the great insight. I'm back from Jacksonville and packing tomrorow and going to start working on an ebook next week while I'm waiting for the last of the furniture to be moved.

blessings,
julia


----------



## PatriciaL (Oct 30, 2007)

I supported myself for many years writing articles for magazines, so I know it can be done. I found commercial magazines and trade magazines the most open to freelance work. And they pay anywhere from 0 (stay away from these unless you are writing articles to promote a book or business) to $3,000 per piece. 

You might find my little book, "A Writer's Guide to Magazine Articles" useful to help you get started.

By the way, if you'll be in the San Diego area January 25-27, I'll be teaching 5 courses/workshops on various aspects of article-writing at the San Diego State University Writers' Conference. 

Patricia Fry
Matilija Press


----------



## flashgordon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd say from my experience that they are all about the same in terms of "getting the foot in the door."  I've done books, anthologies, encyclopedias, and magazines.  I suggest you turn the search around and pick what you know/want to write about, then find the publishers/publications in that area and see what you turn up.


----------

